# July 2020 Photo of the Month Winner



## snowbear (Aug 17, 2020)

Congratulations to @SquarePeg for "#4 in NEOWISE comet photo"


----------



## Space Face (Aug 17, 2020)

Well done.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 17, 2020)

Congrats! Well deserved!


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 17, 2020)

Beautiful congratulations!!


----------



## terri (Aug 17, 2020)

Congratulations!   Terrific work.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 17, 2020)

Wow thanks so much!  I really appreciate you all!


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Aug 18, 2020)

Yep, that was a great photo.


----------



## zulu42 (Aug 18, 2020)

Awesome shot. I know you've been putting a lot of effort into your photography lately. It's really showing in your images.


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 18, 2020)

It is a very good shot......


----------



## weepete (Aug 18, 2020)

Well deserved!


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 18, 2020)

Awesome shot. Congratulations


----------



## charlie76 (Aug 18, 2020)

Agree, very cool shot


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 18, 2020)

Congrats on beautifully timed capture.


----------



## CherylL (Aug 18, 2020)

Congrats!  Beautiful image.


----------

